# Small combi microwave



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking to replace the microwave in my van with a combi one.

Problem is all the ones I have looked at are too deep. I can fit max Width 50.5 cm, height 32 cm and depth 34 cm.

Anyone know of a nice shallow depth one?

Thanks,

Pieter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Combi MWs are invariably deeper due to the fan mechanism on the rear.

They take a significant amount of extra power, the MW bit is about 1.25kW (5A with a big start-up surge).

The fan element adds on at least another 1.5kW (6A).

If it has a grill (usually a waste of time) it will take an extra 5A although generally all three methods cannot be used simultaneously.

Thus you will need a 13A capable supply.

Just something you may need to think of.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, yes, the fan explains the extra depth of the combis.

I was aware of the current requirements, but do like the idea of having an oven (pizzas!).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pieterv said:


> Thanks, yes, the fan explains the extra depth of the combis.
> 
> I was aware of the current requirements, but do like the idea of having an oven (pizzas!).


Do you want a combi microwave + grill or a microwave + oven?

We have a microwave + grill and it works really well, including doing pizzas and is smaller than a microwave + oven.

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-2207.aspx


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

oh Ray ,

you little teaser saying what you`ve got but not naming the product :lol: :lol: :lol: .

come on spill the beans we all might like one 

opps serve me right for reading the post oof line then logging on later  sorry folks I`m off to the kennel


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

rayc said:


> pieterv said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, yes, the fan explains the extra depth of the combis.
> ...


That is intersting. Do you use just grill, or grill + microwave for pizzas? I was thinkinmg of microwave + oven.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pieterv said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > pieterv said:
> ...


You are asking to the man who eats them not the lady who cooks them who is out at the moment.. I have attached a link from where you can download a pdf copy of the Instruction Manual which has info on pizzas on page 32.

Panasonic manual


----------

